# A Tornado hit my garage



## Pantmaker (Feb 6, 2015)

I have been wanting one of these for a while now and thought this bike was about as good as I was going to find. The owner upgraded the seat for one that he found "more comfortable"...and the stem for a forged one. He said he remembers the original seat being solid red...which sort of stumps me. I threw some beater pedals on it last night, greased it up and took it for a spin.It rides like new.


----------



## vincev (Feb 6, 2015)

I had tape like that stuck on one of my bikes.I used a hair dryer to remove the heaviest.The sticky remains I used Goop hand cleaner and the sticky came right off.


----------



## eeapo (Feb 6, 2015)

I like your lawn, how did you get it so green.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 6, 2015)

I believe my Tornado had that fork.....
Nice Ride indeed!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 6, 2015)

Love those tornados. The bike that is. Very nice and Congrads.rob.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 6, 2015)

Paint is in great shape. Nice


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 6, 2015)

Really nice score.looks like an April 61 serial number.that seat is way more comfortable than the stock seat.
Welcome to the twin straightbar club.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 6, 2015)

You guys are killing me with all these really nice twin straightbars!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, that is minty! I have never seen that seat in white. It was factory original to the 1959 Phantom and for Cycle-trucks for a few years; also sold as an accessory seat as well. Until now I thought they only came in tan and black.


----------



## Honestherman (Feb 6, 2015)

Put a lot of Iron on it. That is the key to a rich green lawn. I worked for a company that used liquid Fertilizer and it was HIGH in Iron content. WOW Super Green Lawn.



eeapo said:


> I like your lawn, how did you get it so green.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 6, 2015)

vincev said:


> I had tape like that stuck on one of my bikes.I used a hair dryer to remove the heaviest.The sticky remains I used Goop hand cleaner and the sticky came right off.




I've used 3M General Purpose Adhesive Remover to remove everything from bumper stickers to tree sap.  There's not grit to it, and it leaves no residue.  Just be patient and keep moving your rag in a circle.

If you spread it on a peeled back surface, it will wick its way in and loosen the tape, decal, sticker as you peel it back.

Ed


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 6, 2015)

Pantmaker...thought you had a tragic loss of those so kool 20" bikes. Anyway glad you got a new bike.


----------



## thebikeman (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like new


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words. A special thanks to Brian for giving me some confidence around the condition of this beauty to pursue it.


----------

